# Cicada the movie



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Never tried this but I made a movie from a series of pictures shot in "interval" mode with the d200. No clue how this link will work. If someone can view it, let me know..

Just try clicking on the picture (a .wmv file)


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

my stupid job has it blocked. I will try when I get home.









*Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time.*















Reason:

The Websense category "Personal Network Storage and Backup" is filtered. Access to this file is restricted. File type: Video.

URL:

http://fototime.com/0E5F29E068CEE55/conv.wmv


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

That is pretty cool! Good work.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

welp it didnt work on my end .


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Arlon, it worked good for me. I was able to view the .wmv and see the cicada emerge.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

That was very interesting!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Crud, now I'm going to have to redo the monarch project! Nicely done my friend.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

That was sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Crud, now I'm going to have to redo the monarch project! Nicely done my friend.


Thanks For the comments. Rusty, it took less than 30 minutes including cropping and adjusting the exposure a little on each shot. I just dropped them into "movie maker" that came with XP and changed two parameters and copied to disk.

Now that I know it works I might spend a little more time and do a few more tweaks.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

The monster is out. Good job! I've been seeing more and more of those huge bugs.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Good work on a very cool project.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That is awesome, though extremely creepy in a very good way.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That was 2cool Arlon.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great job Arlon!


----------

